# whos got some tin foil barbs



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

just finish searchin the webring > and came up with zip zero nadda

well nothing of the quality i wanted :laugh:


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

what are you using all these pics for?
Just curious.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

there were loads to choose from, none were brilliant, but heres a few anyway.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

another


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

well heres the link to google image search i used anyway lol i'm sure you already did this


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

two...


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

third


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im gonna use em in a profile but i like to try and use memeber fish, its just easier

to get permissions to use the pictures and its a chance for people to showcase their fish


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

are those your fish serygo and can i use em


----------



## Mr. redbelly (Aug 4, 2004)

My ps love those to eat them


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Mr. redbelly said:


> My ps love those to eat them


thats just fantastic, do you have a picture of some


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

noone has a few of these fellas in a tank and have a camera


----------



## labeo (Apr 3, 2004)

My 12in tinfoil barb


----------

